# Single Origin



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

A drum roaster called "Boris" and an espresso machine called "Natascha"... Single Origin is about my favorite cafe in Sydney. It is found jammed into a small, pandorra box like spot on Reservoir Street in ultra hip, coffee urban Central Sydney. I like this place because 1/. The coffee is excellent, 2/. the coffee is well made 3/. the Barista/i and staff are knowledgeable and friendly and 4/. ... no matter how crowded the place is, a table can mysteriousl appear from out of a void and be placed on the pavement for you.

More...


----------

